# Redneck Christmas Trees . . . .



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

And just because you need to see them, some other redneck stuff . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin, I didn't realize you are friends with so many of my relatives! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 10, 2015)

Whew ! .....brains are always wonderful !
A mind is an auful things to waste !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2015)

Love it!!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 10, 2015)

What did you do? Go through all of @Tclem old photos?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 10, 2015)

Now I have a hankering for a Moon Pie and a RC Cola.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> What did you do? Go through all of @Tclem old photos?


I told my babies momma not to wear that shirt in public

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I told my babies momma not to wear that shirt in public


What is it worth to not tell her you said that!!! You might get a hair pick in the _ _ _.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> What is it worth to not tell her you said that!!!


Easy there hoss. Somebody delete that post. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I told my babies momma not to wear that shirt in public


dont talk down to your sister like that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2015)

Tclem is our Terry Bradshaw.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tclem is our Terry Bradshaw.


And you are our Obama


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> And you are our Obama


Them's fighting words right there!!!!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> Them's fighting words right there!!!!


Well we all need a fearless leader. espically one named Hussein


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> ... Hussein



Who's sane? No one around here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

